# Ladies- time of the month question



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

I was looking for a carpet cleaner recently and I came across these - 
Earthwise Girls | Reusable Sanitary Towels

I am tempted to buy some. 
I'm relatively young but I'm assuming that people must have used something like these before the disposable ones were produced?

What do you think of them?


----------



## eiretzu (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm sure hundreds of years ago before disposable ones were invented they did. Periods are bad enough without having to wash stuff also. So yuck no thank you to those.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I do sometimes wonder if the designers of these contraptions have ever actually seen what comes out of a womens vagina when she is menstruating. Its not a little bit of pinkish water ffs. Then there is the smell to deal with.

I just want it in the bin, or flushed down the bog ASAP. I dont wanna have to empty something, or scrub blood clots out of a bit of glorified hemp stuck to my gusset.

These things are even worse Mooncup Menstrual Cup | Home


----------



## owns the beast (Mar 21, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> I do sometimes wonder if the designers of these contraptions have ever actually seen what comes out of a womens vagina when she is menstruating. Its not a little bit of pinkish water ffs. Then there is the smell to deal with.
> 
> I just want it in the bin, or flushed down the bog ASAP. I dont wanna have to empty something, or scrub blood clots out of a bit of glorified hemp stuck to my gusset.
> 
> These things are even worse Mooncup Menstrual Cup | Home


I can't believe my partner was talking about using one of those!!! 

I'm with you and want it binned ASAP. I get a bit OCD about changing mine as I really hate the feeling associated with it - as if the stomach cramps and nausea aren't bad enough


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> I do sometimes wonder if the designers of these contraptions have ever actually seen what comes out of a womens vagina when she is menstruating. Its not a little bit of pinkish water ffs. Then there is the smell to deal with.
> 
> I just want it in the bin, or flushed down the bog ASAP. I dont wanna have to empty something, or scrub blood clots out of a bit of glorified hemp stuck to my gusset.
> 
> These things are even worse Mooncup Menstrual Cup | Home


This made be chuckle but I whole heartedly agree!

One of the reasons I'm on depo is so I don't get periods. But when I did I'd bleed for 3 weeks at a time and pass out daily. I was changing my pads every half an hour! I'd need to have the washing machine on constant if I bought these!!

What bugs me is the prices for pads and tampons. Theyre ridiculously expensive but we need them so they know we'll buy them!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm all for recycling wherever I can. But not jamrags I'm afraid


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

Yeah the cost of towels and stuff is what made me curious about these. That and I always end up with the disposable ones sticking where they shouldn't *ouch*
If I wanted a bikini wax I would pay for one.

Oh well, I wont bother then.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Nonnie said:


> I do sometimes wonder if the designers of these contraptions have ever actually seen what comes out of a womens vagina when she is menstruating. Its not a little bit of pinkish water ffs. Then there is the smell to deal with.
> 
> I just want it in the bin, or flushed down the bog ASAP. I dont wanna have to empty something, or scrub blood clots out of a bit of glorified hemp stuck to my gusset.
> 
> These things are even worse Mooncup Menstrual Cup | Home


There is a bit on that website that says 'make it a mooncup for christmas'  all i can say is please, please dont!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I remember times that in my homeland we were made to make our own out of old sheets!
Luckily I was friends with a girl whose mum worked in pharmacy and always stashed away some cotton wool!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sophiebee said:


> There is a bit on that website that says 'make it a mooncup for christmas'  all i can say is please, please dont!


Oh dear, that would surely have to go on the 'worst Christmas present' thread!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I just can't wait to see what comments Jonb & CB are gonna come out with on THIS thread...... :yikes:


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm all for recycling wherever I can. But not jamrags I'm afraid


I'm of the age when all that was available (apart from tampons) we the Dr Whites, Number ones and no twos, the type which had two loops which were hooked onto a belt. I remember one day going to the house of a friend, her young sister was playing doctors and nurses with her dolls! You don't need me to tell you what she was trying to attach to her ears! YES, she was dressed up as a doctor! and she did as it happens go on to become one!
Wonder if she remembers her first mask!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Ive seen the mooncup ones, but to me they got the same reaction as the female condom :yikes: just the thought of.it


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Jam rags lmao! Omg. 

I like the idea of it like babies nappies, but eww. It just seems so much more unhygienic.
Although the price of pads is ridiculous. If you use the cheap ones it is like a lumpy mattress so you have no choice but to but the more expensive ones, and when you are a heavy bleeder it works out very expensive! 
I even had the implant to stop my periods...I have permanently bled since I had it in 6 months ago! 

So basically, no. Too unhygienic for me.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Eww!!! No, no, no, never under any circumstances! Extra Eww!


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

welshjet said:


> Ive seen the mooncup ones, but to me they got the same reaction as the female condom :yikes: just the thought of.it


you could get a weeks shopping in that


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

DT said:


> you could get a weeks shopping in that


I don't even get it...it is just like a giant baggy condom! What is the point lol. He might as well wear one.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I can remember them being on the market, but I dont think anyone bought them. The instrucus were


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

That surely can't be very hygenic


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Ick ick ick, that time of the month is bad enough without having to wash things like that during. I want it away from me as quickly as possible so I can go back to screaming at my husband and weeping uncontrollably into my pillow as every slightly sad thing I see on TV :wink:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Ive seen the mooncup ones, but to me they got the same reaction as the female condom :yikes: just the thought of.it


You could stash your voddie in that when on a night out! X


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

gorgeous said:


> You could stash your voddie in that when on a night out! X


Watford gap anyone?


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh the joys of the menopause, no more of that monthly hassle to put up with.
It does have its advantages


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Feeling a bit icky now at the thought of those. 

My first thought was that that can't be very hygienic. 

Like others have said I hate the whole having to change the pad thing and want it off and in the bin ASAP.

I hate the thought of having to remove the pad then having it sitting around for days (if you do like they suggest and wash all you've used in one go), it would stink the bathroom out plus you'd have to wash the machine after washing those AND I'd have thought you could get infections from those if not washed properly.

*shudders*

No, no and no.
Disgusting


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

welshjet said:


> Ive seen the mooncup ones, but to me they got the same reaction as the female condom :yikes: just the thought of.it


No, no, no!! Men get away with it far too easily - they don't go through monthly cramps, childbirth, piles and all that stuff so there would be no flipping way I would use this - if they want rp, then they need to do their part with the male version!! 

Female condoms and mooncups - who blimmin well invented these?! 
Re-usable pads?!

Bleuuuurgh!!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont have periods because I take Cerazette pills but if I did have them, i'd be tempted to give the washable ones a try tbh. I cant say the thought of washing them freaks me out and if it's better for the environment then i'd deffo give them a go.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I use a Mooncup and they're bloody  brilliant. Saved me loads of money on sanitary products over the last couple of years and I find it's comfier than towels or tampons. 

The way I see it, if something's going to happen to you every single month for 30+ years, no point in being squeamish about it. Especially not if that costs you more money.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I looked at a mooncup but I don't think I could deal with one, I have a really bad time " That time of the month" and I don't think I would trust it lol


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

katGirlDo said:


> I was looking for a carpet cleaner recently and I came across these -
> Earthwise Girls | Reusable Sanitary Towels
> 
> I am tempted to buy some.
> ...


Yes - women literally used, laundered and re-used rags of cloth (which is how the expression 'the rags' came to be used as a term for menstruation in England.)

I can't see a problem with it myself, and if I wasn't post-menstrual, I would probably buy them. Doesn't seem any worse than washing a terry cloth nappy to me.

I was of the generation brought up with "Dr White's" (or as we called them at school, "fairy hammocks"). They had to be asked for in hushed tones in the chemist, and our particular chemist would always ask his lady assistant to serve you (I don't know if we smelled 'feral' or something at that time of the month, or if he never risked serving a woman of childbearing age, just in case, but we always got Lydia, who was often shouted through from the back). The "items" were pre-wrapped in plain brown paper (honesttogod - you couldn't make it up) swathed in sellotape - presumably in case you got run over as you transported them home, and your shameful secret ("OMYGOD - she's - she's - em, you know . . .") became revealed to the Prying Eyes of the Whole World.

They were bliddy awful things. (Male readers may prefer to look away now)Really thick wads of cotton with a loop at either end that you had to attach to a belt around your waist. They didn't fit closely and were far from leakproof, and very uncomfortable. (There was also the even more shameful ritual of the Disposal of the Rags - but I won't go into that in case there are readers of a nervous disposition.)

EDIT 1: I would get the owl ones

EDIT 2: "Jamrags" heehehehehe


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Animallover26 said:


> Feeling a bit icky now at the thought of those.
> 
> My first thought was that that can't be very hygienic.
> 
> ...


You could pop it into a bucket of Milton, like we do with babies' nappies. It would be quite a small discreet arrangement as they aren't very big. That would deal with any unpleasant sights and smells, as well as removing most of the - er, fluids.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

DT said:


> *I'm of the age when all that was available (apart from tampons) we the Dr Whites, Number ones and no twos*, the type which had two loops which were hooked onto a belt. I remember one day going to the house of a friend, her young sister was playing doctors and nurses with her dolls! You don't need me to tell you what she was trying to attach to her ears! YES, she was dressed up as a doctor! and she did as it happens go on to become one!
> Wonder if she remembers her first mask!


Sorry - I didn't read the whole thread when I posted my "Dr White's" accolade. (Started at the end and began reading backwards after the first page)

Nice to know someone was inspired by them!


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I used to use Dr Whites but i'm not old enough for the ones with belt loops! I do remember they were really thick and cumbersome though.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

It would seem that I am in the minority here  I hate the throwaway culture that surrounds us and try to recycle and reuse whatever I can and this is no different to me.

I see the time of the month as something special, something sacred.. no something to see as being dirty or a nuisance.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Nooooo! I could never use these, periods are bad enough without having to mess around with those and I find them unhygienic tbh. I prefer tampons. Womens things are expensive but I usually get boots own make tampons, far cheaper! Also discovered that they now do applicators like Tampax Pearl and they are almost £1 cheaper or you can often get 2 boxes for £3...Tampax Pearl are £3.15 per box.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

lostbear said:


> You could pop it into a bucket of Milton, like we do with babies' nappies. It would be quite a small discreet arrangement as they aren't very big. That would deal with any unpleasant sights and smells, as well as removing most of the - er, fluids.


That's what I was thinking. I used reusable nappies for awhile and it wasn't any stinkier than the disposable jobbies. You're going to get through a lot less sanitary cloths than baby nappies, too.


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

I am a little surprised at most of the replies. I don't have such a bad time of it usually, now I'm off hormonal BC. 
I get a strange feeling in my abdomen like what I expect a baby kicking feels like. I nearly assaulted a colleague today and a cyclist because they didn't ring their bell to let me know they were there when I was taking Rolo out and nearly hurt her :mad5:


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

IrishEyes said:


> It would seem that I am in the minority here  I hate the throwaway culture that surrounds us and try to recycle and reuse whatever I can and this is no different to me.


This was my feelings too.

My washing machine nearly always on so it wouldn't be long before it got washed.
Main problem I have with periods is it stops me and the hubby from snuggling :devil:
I like the excuse for eating chocolate and Ice cream too :thumbup:


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't understand why some people are so disgusted by their own periods


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Royoyo said:


> I don't understand why some people are so disgusted by their own periods


I guess it depends what your flow is like? 
I have to change once an hour else I am soaked through, handfuls of big clots, so yes not pleasant and the thought of having to wash a reusable watsit after is far from appealing.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I guess it depends what your flow is like?
> I have to change once an hour else I am soaked through, handfuls of big clots, so yes not pleasant and the thought of having to wash a reusable watsit after is far from appealing.


Yeah I know what you mean, I wouldn't use a reusable wotsit either. I suppose it just seems a bit weird to me to be so disgusted by it. But everyone's different I suppose.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm past all that now, but used to use natural sponge re-usable tampons. They were as good as cotton ones, lasted quite well and much cheaper and environmentally better than disposable ones.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

I don't really know what I think to be honest. 

They would have to be on a very high temp wash with probably stain remover to get the stains out of them.....I think I will stick with disposables. Periods don't freak me out but I don't think I would feel as "safe" in one of the reusable ones!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Royoyo said:


> I don't understand why some people are so disgusted by their own periods


**Warning, possible TMI alert**

I'm not disgusted, but I do find them very tiring, as mine are hell- they're really heavy & painful & go on for almost a week, sometimes more, are often every 3 weeks instead of 4 & inevitably I get nausea, PMT, fluid retention, migraines & carpal tunnel syndrome come along to join in the fun :nonod:

Doctors can find nothing to indicate why they're like this so I just have to shut up & put up, the only thing that offers some relief is regular dosing with ibuprofen.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

katGirlDo said:


> I am a little surprised at most of the replies. I don't have such a bad time of it usually, now I'm off hormonal BC.
> I get a strange feeling in my abdomen like what I expect a baby kicking feels like. I nearly assaulted a colleague today and a cyclist because they didn't ring their bell to let me know they were there when I was taking Rolo out and nearly hurt her :mad5:


And even if you'd killed her - justifiable homicide - no jury would convict. What if you'd dropped that Rolo? What if you'd dropped that Rolo AND IT WAS YOUR LAST ONE?

Was the cyclist on the pavement? Deserves death anyway.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> I don't really know what I think to be honest.
> 
> They would have to be on a very high temp wash with probably stain remover to get the stains out of them.....I think I will stick with disposables. Periods don't freak me out but I don't think I would feel as "safe" in one of the reusable ones!


Welcome back BB.


----------



## BenBoy (Aug 31, 2013)

lostbear said:


> Welcome back BB.


Thanks long time no see!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BenBoy said:


> Thanks long time no see!


That's the trouble when you're stuck in solitary! :wink:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Ewww no thanks! I'll stick to my unreuseable tampons


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Periods are inconvenient enough to deal with, the last thing I would want would be to worry about whether my Mooncup was going to spill or my hemp rag or whatever it is needs changing. 

Anyway what on earth are you supposed to do with those reusable sanitary towels while out of the house?! Wash it in public?!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I guess it depends what your flow is like?
> I have to change once an hour else I am soaked through, handfuls of big clots, so yes not pleasant and the thought of having to wash a reusable watsit after is far from appealing.


I tried to put mine a little more discreet than that but this is what I'm like too :lol:

I have to set alarms during the night as well  So I'm PMSing and tired , not a good combo. I've tried all different pills / injections and I currently have a coil which has helped somewhat but it's still bad.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> **Warning, possible TMI alert**
> 
> I'm not disgusted, but I do find them very tiring, as mine are hell- they're really heavy & painful & go on for almost a week, sometimes more, are often every 3 weeks instead of 4 & inevitably I get nausea, PMT, fluid retention, migraines & carpal tunnel syndrome come along to join in the fun :nonod:
> 
> Doctors can find nothing to indicate why they're like this so I just have to shut up & put up, the only thing that offers some relief is regular dosing with ibuprofen.


Just asking Simples but have you been tested for anaemia? Low blood iron causes heavy, longer-flowing periods which can be more frequent.

I'm sure you have but only mentioning just in case you haven't coz not everyone makes the connection.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> **Warning, possible TMI alert**
> 
> I'm not disgusted, but I do find them very tiring, as mine are hell- they're really heavy & painful & go on for almost a week, sometimes more, are often every 3 weeks instead of 4 & inevitably I get nausea, PMT, fluid retention, migraines & carpal tunnel syndrome come along to join in the fun :nonod:
> 
> Doctors can find nothing to indicate why they're like this so I just have to shut up & put up, the only thing that offers some relief is regular dosing with ibuprofen.


I can understand why you would hate them if they're that bad and I'm sorry they cause you a lot of problems .

I wasn't really having a dig at anyone I was just saying, I seemed to see the word disgusting used a lot on this thread.

ETA - my mum used to suffer terribly with her periods, then she had the mirena coil fitted and that seems to have sorted out the problems she was having. Have you looked into anything like that?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> Just asking Simples but have you been tested for anaemia? Low blood iron causes heavy, longer-flowing periods which can be more frequent.
> 
> I'm sure you have but only mentioning just in case you haven't coz not everyone makes the connection.


Yep, I have anaemia pretty bad  I can't take the tablets for more than a couple of days at a time though as I get the most appalling stomach cramps & vomiting/diarrhoea  I also eat a lot of green leafy vegetables & when I ate meat it didn't have any effect on my iron levels, so I know it's not due to my diet. One thing I know I should cut out is tea as it hinders iron absorption. A couple of years ago I was tested for sickle cell trait as it runs in my family, & also another hereditary one that I can't remember the name of, both came back negative.

I have recently got myself some B12 tablets as apparently veggies can be deficient in that as well.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep, I have anaemia pretty bad  I can't take the tablets for more than a couple of days at a time though as I get the most appalling stomach cramps & vomiting/diarrhoea  I also eat a lot of green leafy vegetables & when I ate meat it didn't have any effect on my iron levels, so I know it's not due to my diet. One thing I know I should cut out is tea as it hinders iron absorption. A couple of years ago I was tested for sickle cell trait as it runs in my family, & also another hereditary one that I can't remember the name of, both came back negative.
> 
> I have recently got myself some B12 tablets as apparently veggies can be deficient in that as well.


I take B12 and it does make a huge difference! I forgot to take them for about a fortnight and felt exhausted all the time , couldn't put my finger on why and opened a cupboard I barely ever go in spotted my B12 and went "Ahhhh!" My cousin gets B12 injections from the doctor ever so many months but I can't stand needles so opted for tablets


----------



## SarahBee (Jun 2, 2013)

I just couldn't do it. What would you do when you were in work and had to change it? you'd have to put it in your handbag in a sandwich bag or something 

I tried a mooncup, but size B needed changing too often and size A was painful.

I have fairly terrible periods. I'm often physically sick from the pain/cramping and I have to change what I use every hour at some points, so I had a real issue in work because the loos are stalls with separate sinks. I wasn't able to wash it out, so it just wasn't a viable option 

I'd never say never though, and they do seem less awful on my current pill so I might give it another go.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Royoyo said:


> I can understand why you would hate them if they're that bad and I'm sorry they cause you a lot of problems .
> 
> I wasn't really having a dig at anyone I was just saying, I seemed to see the word disgusting used a lot on this thread.
> 
> ETA - *my mum used to suffer terribly with her periods, then she had the mirena coil fitted and that seems to have sorted out the problems she was having. Have you looked into anything like that?*


I've thought about it, but they look so scary 

I did go on a mini pill for a while (think it was Dianette), not for periods but because I get bad adult acne, I was told it may make a difference, but unfortunately the only thing it did was made me pile weight on so I came off it


----------



## IzzyTwig (Jan 18, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks menstrual cups are a genius idea? No pain from tampons drying you out, a lot easier to put in, miles cheaper and environmentally friendly. I get less cramps too and they don't leak unlike tampons on heavy flow days.
I've tried reusable pads out of curiosity, but they're not for me, I just stick with a menstrual cup, and I've never had one leak thankfully.

I used to have 16 week periods with heavy flow so they got very expensive and very painful very quickly, plus not mention the anaemia causing me to keel over every few days. Menstrual cups have been a God send. 

I'm now on the combined pill though so I can pick and choose my period dates and they only last a week.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I tried to put mine a little more discreet than that but this is what I'm like too :lol:
> 
> I have to set alarms during the night as well  So I'm PMSing and tired , not a good combo. I've tried all different pills / injections and I currently have a coil which has helped somewhat but it's still bad.


And me, and sometimes I have to wear 2 pads and a tampon! 
I've also tried different pills and not the implant. No difference except bleedin none stop instead of once a month!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

The moon cup is meant to be incredibly good, easy to use, easy to wear etc. I can't see how it is more mucky or unhygienic than trying to find the tampon string that got weed on. And no nasty bleaches inside you, no drying out etc. I am seriously considering it. As for leakage, I've not found a tampon or pad yet that is fool proof. 

As for washing the machine after using it to wash something - that's just hilarious - sorry!


----------



## Wyrekin (Sep 10, 2012)

I've been on my period for 9 months and prior to that had been on for 4 months with only a weeks grace in between. I'm quite fed up of it all now. I get up through the night to change my pads and sometimes I (tmi alert) flood so fast I can be sitting down and bleed through my pad, underwear and clothing in seconds with no warning. :-(


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Well I bought some cloth pads to try last week. I've yet to find a disposable brand that doesn't irritate me massively and if I'd known about these sooner I'd have bought some sooner. Periods themselves have never bothered me, the tampons and pads I've had to use on the other hand have made them a misery at times. I've not tried the cloth ones yet but don't see how they're unhygienic or dirty. Inconvenient when out is my main concern over them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

Unhygenic? Surely washing it kills off all the germs? Pretty sure Pads and tampons aren't sterile anyway, and at least with the reusable ones you can say what they are made of!

Using them for work is easy, you have a very small waterproof pocket/bag and the pads themselves can be folded into themselves using the wings so the 'mess' is contained and then put into the small bag until you get home to wash them. 

Think about it, do you throw away your sheets if you bleed on them during your monthly? No, you wash them.

If you had been brought up with this kinda thing, you wouldn't be worried by it at all! Instead you are introduced only to disposable pads and tampons at a young age, so you think anything else is 'disgusting.'

Oh and they don't smell either, if they are, you haven't washed the detergent out properly!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

As someone else said thank gawd for the menopause ... no more periods and their associated pains , and as an added bonus I get savings on my heating bills too


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just bag it and bin it, no problem. (bit like dog poo really)

Some people have nothing better to do than think up really silly ideas. I'd like to see them pitch it on Dragons den though.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Mese said:


> As someone else said thank gawd for the menopause ... no more periods and their associated pains , and as an added bonus I get savings on my heating bills too


I keep getting to a year and then "Hellooo, remember me"?.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I don't like towels full stop - I can't stand sitting in a nappy of my own blood. Tampons for moir.....

If only the NHS gave hysterectomy's for people who have no desire to have children. 30 years of misery for what?


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

lostbear said:


> And even if you'd killed her - justifiable homicide - no jury would convict. What if you'd dropped that Rolo? What if you'd dropped that Rolo AND IT WAS YOUR LAST ONE?


Im not sure if this is a joke :lol: My dog is called Rolo:lol:


simplysardonic said:


> One thing I know I should cut out is tea as it hinders iron absorption.


As in Tetley, Typhoo etc? 
I'll have to tell my mum - she has anaemia and she drinks tea by the litre 

I don't have the trouble at work with regular products. I work a standard 8 hr shift and I don't have to change it till I get home.

When I was on Implanon implant, they were 3 weeks on, heavy, one week off. Dont know how my OH survived 

Im on the non hormone coil now. Piece of cake to have fitted. My natural cycle like clockwork, so I am lucky really.



IzzyTwig said:


> Am I the only one who thinks menstrual cups are a genius idea? No pain from tampons drying you out, a lot easier to put in, miles cheaper and environmentally friendly.


I was intrigued my the moon cups, but I thought they would be harder to put in?



LurcherOwner said:


> Oh and they don't smell either, if they are, you haven't washed the detergent out properly!


So, LurcherOwner, do you use products like these?


Sarah1983 said:


> Well I bought some cloth pads to try last week.


You'll have to let us know how you find them


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

labradrk said:


> I don't like towels full stop - I can't stand sitting in a nappy of my own blood. Tampons for moir.....
> 
> If only the NHS gave hysterectomy's for people who have no desire to have children. 30 years of misery for what?


I asked my doctor for one and he sat down and explained to me the extra complications of having one at such a young age and it put me off. I'll just suffer another .....30 years of periods 

I have to use tampons too , pads are there as a shield just in case :lol:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

The Mooncup is worth a go then? Been a pain in the arse since I've had an implant, was fine when I was on the pill.


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> The Mooncup is worth a go then? Been a pain in the arse since I've had an implant, was fine when I was on the pill.


They are good yes! It takes a little while to get used to (sorry about the tmi) but I struggled getting it in and getting it back out but it's great once you get the hang of it!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I had years of flooding, pain and misery. They discovered in my 30s that I actually had endometriosis - I felt like taking an ad out in the Times sayin 'I told you I didn't spend two days in bed every month because I am a Drama Queen'!!!

I had an op and am now on Cerazette, where I don't bleed at all - why they didn't put me on that before I will never know!

So, back on thread - I wouldnt have used washable pads or a mooncup because the amount I used to lose just wouldn't have been contained.

Now, I would probably try them, because I would have 'normal' periods.

Simples: have you ever had a scan to look for endo?

ETA: a friend of mine uses a mooncup, and she says its brilliant!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

katGirlDo said:


> Im not sure if this is a joke :lol: My dog is called Rolo:lol:
> 
> As in Tetley, Typhoo etc?
> I'll have to tell my mum - she has anaemia and she drinks tea by the litre
> ...


Yes I do, if you have any questions at all just ask via pm or something.

I am of no help with the mooncup etc as interal protection is something I am not able to use.


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Seems like a lot of people have had problems with the implant! I suffered mine for 2 and a half years before taking it out. I constantly bled, it was awful I'd be lucky if I went a solid week without bleeding, so I had to take the pill too! Eurgh...awful thing I'm just on microgynon now, I think my cycle is still a bit dodgy though, it takes like 5 days to bleed after I've stopped taking my pill and I carry on bleeding for days after I start taking it again. Everyone else I know stops and starts straight away. :huh:


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

I like the idea of it, tampons are a bit uncomfortable, and I hate pads. I'll order one, thanks


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I've been scanned for endometriosis and my Mam has Polyps in her womb and I was also checked for that. 

My doctor seems to think my women problems are hereditary as my Nanna, Mam and sister have all suffered the same, when I was last at the doctors about it a few years ago I believe they were investigating a gene that may cause heavy or prolonged menstrual cycles. I never kept track of it all as I think I've resigned myself to the fact my womb is evil and hates me.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

CavalierOwner said:


> Seems like a lot of people have had problems with the implant! I suffered mine for 2 and a half years before taking it out. I constantly bled, it was awful I'd be lucky if I went a solid week without bleeding, so I had to take the pill too! Eurgh...awful thing I'm just on microgynon now, I think my cycle is still a bit dodgy though, it takes like 5 days to bleed after I've stopped taking my pill and I carry on bleeding for days after I start taking it again. Everyone else I know stops and starts straight away. :huh:


I never started mine until 3-4 days after I stopped taking microgynon and bled for a few days after starting back up.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I just couldn't! I cant stand the feel of the pads as it is and the last thing I want to do is deal with what they soak up. I have really bad periods and am on Tranexamic acid because they're so heavy. I would bleed for weeks. And I cant imagine putting one that was already used, yes it would have been washed but if they're anything like underwear there will be reminders left behind. 

The cups make me cringe! I can imagine something being up there. I dont use tampons because I cant stand the feeling of them. But the thought a little cup containing blood that was just swishing around up there and not immediately absorbed just makes me feel sick. And they are renowned to be messy too with women reporting that their hand gets covered in blood as it spills when they are taken out. EEEEEEK!!!!!

I do like the idea of not having to buy them ever again and the cute designs on them did kinda reel me in a bit but then knowing what you do with them and how the cuteness would be ruined made me think twice lol. I guess we'll just have to keep buying the pads until scientists invent the detatchable womb option ha ha.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

The joys of pregnancy  no periods yah!!!


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Back to the olden days of Dr Whites - I decided to try Tampax after I got married. I was told that you couldn't use them before you were married !! lol
Shopping in our local co-op, I put a box of tampax in the basket. When we got to the till the young assistant grabbed them and immediately stuck them in a brown paper bag. My OH quickly said - Oh you don't need to wrap them I was going to eat them now. 
She was mortified and just didn't get his warped attempt at humour at all 

I'm past the age of periods but would certainly have used washable towels. I washed the towels etc that I used the other week when my bitch gave birth and it wasn't any different really


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha that was funny^^^, i use pads big ones and they are bio degrageable too, a bit more expensive.

i will get a mooncup and have used washable ones and will do so again if i need to, would never go back to tampons ever.

now hands up who ever had a pad work their way outta their nick nacks? don't be shy


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

:lol:

[youtube_browser]9zj4NhC8ahM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

katGirlDo said:


> ...recently... I came across these -
> Earthwise Girls | Reusable Sanitary Towels
> 
> I am tempted to buy some.
> ...


Actually, i've used several sorts of reusables - 
a cup, a sponge, & washable liners. I liked the sponge the best - it was a natural marine sponge,
very soft & light, & very effective. I just backed it up with a washable panty-liner in case of leaks
or "no bathroom available" moments, but those were rare.

Sponges

& the washable liners are simple - throw them in the washer, U don't hand-wash them in a sink.
No different than T-shirts, towels, a bathrobe, or any other garment - easy! :yesnod:

The cup wasn't very comfortable to insert or remove - i used it for 2 months, & bought the sea-sponge,
which i immediately liked much better, so it retired.


eiretzu said:


> I'm sure hundreds of years ago before disposable ones were invented they did.


women USED TO USE all sorts of disposable natural things, such as milkweed fluff, 
cattail fluff, cotton-wool inserted into a tube of fabric [the cotton discarded, the tube to be washed],
dried moss [rehydrated & squeezed damp-dry for use], & so on - what U used depended on where
U lived, & what grew there.

once fabric replaced leather clothing, fiber or fabric was used - fabric was washed, fiber discarded.

i don't know, but presume that Central & South American native women would have used fiber from
llama, alpaca, vicuna & guanaco - since they shed in clumps seasonally, picking the fiber fluff would be
easy & it's storable. They also had cotton & woven fabrics.

I think i read that Arctic women used moss - i've no idea what fluffy things are native to Oz or Africa.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Yep, I have anaemia pretty bad  ...


 - raisins 
- UNsulphured molasses

- cook breakfast in an iron skillet; DON't wash it with detergent after, just rinse with hot tap-H2O
& wipe out with a paper-towel, then season lightly with a teaspoon or so of EVOO on the heat for a mo.
[extra-virgin olive oil] Let the heat dry the pan, drizzzle the EVOO in, wipe lightly around [towel],
turn off & let cool on the burner, turn upside down in a drawer or shelf, or hang vertically - DUST will
stick to the thin coating of seasoning, & give off-tastes to food. Upside down in a pan drawer is best,
but hung on the wall is good, too.

Washing an iron skillet with detergent leaves it stripped of seasoning & porous - it will rust. 

DON't eat oats [oatmeal porridge, oatmeal cookies, etc] more often than every 3 days or so - 
the presence of oats in the gut prevents the absorption of iron from the GI-tract. Once they leave
the bowel, the gut resumes absorbing iron.

HTH, hun - i sold my plasma as a poverty-stricken college student, & had to keep my hematocrit up.
All these tips worked for me, & NO constipation - the #1 problem with iron supplements.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Royoyo said:


> :lol:
> 
> [youtube_browser]9zj4NhC8ahM[/youtube_browser]


haha love it sister , no strings attatched :thumbsup:

if you ve ever had toxic shock syndrome im sure it would put you off for life.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

I have been using washable pads for the past 5 years or so. I find them great and so much more comfortable than the horrible plasticy disposable ones. The don't irritate, the wings don't rub, just great. I find tampons very uncomfortable and bothersome, otherwise I'd probably have tried the mooncup too.

I don't quite see why people say they would be unhygenic  They are just as clean as underwear when you put them on...



BenBoy said:


> They would have to be on a very high temp wash with probably stain remover to get the stains out of them.....


Actually high temperatures set blood stains. I wash them in warm water and sunlight does an amazing job of removing any remaining stains.



bearcub said:


> Anyway what on earth are you supposed to do with those reusable sanitary towels while out of the house?! Wash it in public?!


You just fold them up in a little bag until you get home and then stick it in water - no big deal


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

ew no not for me, mind you I don't like pads at all, just makes me feel dirty, and I would rather chuck it away after use, don't want to spend my time cleaning them, I imagine it would be a nightmare to keep getting the stains out, and I also wonder how absorbent they would be


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I would need a suitcase to carry the used ones around with me if I was out all day!

I couldnt use tampons as Theyre too painful for me so a mooncup would not be an option.

I think some things work from some and other things work for others. Me not having a period at all is a god send for me just because I couldnt cope!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

my great grandmother sent her youngest son to their local shop with a list of what she needed. One of the items was pads. he handed over the note to the shopkeeper as instructed and she handed him a package wrapped in newspaper. on his way home he got curious as to what was in there and he opened them up and thought they were aeroplane stickers and stuck them all over him. He walked home covered in them. My great gran was mortified!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Wyrekin said:


> I've been on my period for 9 months and prior to that had been on for 4 months with only a weeks grace in between. I'm quite fed up of it all now. I get up through the night to change my pads and sometimes I (tmi alert) flood so fast I can be sitting down and bleed through my pad, underwear and clothing in seconds with no warning. :-(


"Liked" this to show solidarity - you poor soul - you must be worn out. I know this must sound stupid, but your doc has checked to ensure there isn't anything more worrying going on, hasn't s/he?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> Just bag it and bin it, no problem. (bit like dog poo really)
> 
> Some people have nothing better to do than think up really silly ideas. I'd like to see them pitch it on Dragons den though.


So would I! LOL


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

northnsouth said:


> I keep getting to a year and then "Hellooo, remember me"?.


Damn you, Uterus!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

astro2011 said:


> The joys of pregnancy  no periods yah!!!


Only a lifetime of worry . . . :biggrin:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

moggiemum said:


> haha that was funny^^^, i use pads big ones and they are bio degrageable too, a bit more expensive.
> 
> i will get a mooncup and have used washable ones and will do so again if i need to, would never go back to tampons ever.
> *
> now hands up who ever had a pad work their way outta their nick nacks? don't be shy*


*hand in air*

Me, Miss!

They've fallen out at work, on the bus, in church, at the opticians . . . you name a public place, they've embarrassed me in it! Sometimes you can discreetly put your foot on them and retrieve them when you don't have an audience. Often this is not an option.

I'd never heard of a moon cup - but I would have tried one if I'd realised they were an option.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> - raisins
> - UNsulphured molasses
> 
> - cook breakfast in an iron skillet; DON't wash it with detergent after, just rinse with hot tap-H2O
> ...


Didn't know this - I LOVE porridge, and eat it almost every morning. No the wonder I am always knackered!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I do sometimes wonder if the designers of these contraptions have ever actually seen what comes out of a womens vagina when she is menstruating. Its not a little bit of pinkish water ffs. Then there is the smell to deal with.
> 
> I just want it in the bin, or flushed down the bog ASAP. I dont wanna have to empty something, or scrub blood clots out of a bit of glorified hemp stuck to my gusset.
> 
> These things are even worse Mooncup Menstrual Cup | Home


I have a moon cup, although didn't read the instructions properly and hubby had to nearly help me get it out! And its not as messy as you would think.

ETA (as I've now read the whole thread) - I also have very heavy periods, at its worst I have to use super tampons and also a towel as if i miss my window of an hour for changing, its everywhere. The day I wore the moon cup I didn't have any of that. Yes, its not the nicest to clean, but no worse than cleaning up after the animals.

I would have loved a moon cup for christmas (but obviously now have one). May give the reusable towels a go. The idea doesn't put me off, but then we also use reusable nappies on the baby as i hate to see all the nappies go to landfill. Nappies go in a bucket and get washed every 2 days, so easy enough to rinse towels and chuck em in with those!


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Reading some of these post, I see quite a few of our ladies have anaemia problems.

Whilst doing a spot of research yesterday, I came across the issue of Copper Toxicity. A very common ailment in a high % of women and yet very rarely diagnosed by GP's.

Here are a couple of links worth reading, just to see if it is possible you have not had a correct, or fully accurate, diagnosis.

ARL : Copper Toxicity

COPPER TOXICITY SYNDROME

Copper Toxicity


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Menstrual blood is very good as a natural fertiliser for plants.... just throwing it out there


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

My mother grew up on a farm in Zambia. They used old rags tied up with a sort of belt. They had to wash these. I really can't see a product like this taking off. Disposable sanitary towels and tampax have made our lives easier (although I can understand the environmental concerns involved)


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> My mother grew up on a farm in Zambia. They used old rags tied up with a sort of belt. They had to wash these. *I really can't see a product like this taking off*. Disposable sanitary towels and tampax have made our lives easier (although I can understand the environmental concerns involved)


You may well be surprised, there seem to be quite a lot of people who use things like mooncups and cloth pads. From what I can gather though most don't go shouting about it because people generally react with disgust. Sure, it's not going to appeal to everyone but the same can be said for pretty much any product.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

katGirlDo said:


> Im not sure if this is a joke :lol: My dog is called Rolo:lol:
> 
> Whhhooooops!
> 
> ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I am slightly saddened by the throw it away camp.  Surely our earth deserves more consideration that that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> My mother grew up on a farm in Zambia. They used old rags tied up with a sort of belt. They had to wash these. I really can't see a product like this taking off. Disposable sanitary towels and tampax have made our lives easier (although I can understand the environmental concerns involved)


Alot of people use them actually, but then they see threads that start of like this one and think "Oh no they'll think I'm weird or disgusting" and keep quiet. At least thats how I felt at first when i read it, then I thought "Sod em, I'll put my view out anyway!"

Disposables take years and years and years to degrade if they do at all. Think how many soiled tamps and pads are sitting in a landfill right now, or floating in the sea (people still flush them STILL!) :cryin:


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

My late sister-in-laws mother had four girls and used to make and wash and re-use all the sanitary towels. My friend, as a child, lived in Africa, the family had servants one of whom used to wear a sanitary towel over her head with the loops round her ears to protect her head from the sun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2013)

I use disposable towels, mainly because my periods can be heavy. I don't think I could wear a washable one, although I know women who do and get on with them fine.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Didn't know this - I LOVE porridge, & eat it almost [daily]. No wonder I'm always knackered!


ask the doc to check Ur hematocrit - particularly if U're menopausal or post-menopause,
i wouldn't assume. Women in their fertile years are at more risk, as they're laying up a uterine lining
in preparation for a potential pregnancy every month.

It's during the gut-transit that it blocks iron-absorption, so eat iron containing foods *at other times -*
it's fine to add raisins to one's oatmeal, or have raisin-toast with one's oatmeal, but U won't get
the benefit of the iron in those raisins; eat raisins 12 or more hours after the oatmeal to get the iron,
depending upon Ur bowel-schedule.

Does that make sense? Not sure i expressed it well.


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

spid said:


> I am slightly saddened by the throw it away camp.  Surely our earth deserves more consideration that that!


I don't think that you can make a judgement based on the sanitary wear that people prefer. Convenience and feeling clean and fresh during my period is something I couldn't compromise on, but in the main I am very conscious of recycling/reusing and do so whenever I can. I will most likely use washable nappies when I have a baby, too.

Everything has it's impact anyway, washing a sanitary towel in the washing machine isn't exactly 'kind' to the environment.


----------



## Sal1972 (Mar 22, 2013)

LOL I'm not entirely sure how they would make having a period "more fun"


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

IrishEyes said:


> Menstrual blood is very good as a natural fertiliser for plants.... just throwing it out there


Perhaps if I lived by myself.... As it is, OH would have a fit! Even talking about contraception is too 'icky' :nonod:


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

I actually feel fresher and cleaner with a Moon-Cup. 

When we moved, the family and in-laws did ask me why I had a separate saucepan that had permanent markered 'LADY SAUCEPAN - NOT FOR FOOD' on and kept separate from the rest - lol 

Sitting on plastic for a week just makes me sore, uncomfortable and I personally find it gross. I have to change my tampon and pad half-hourly and the sitting in the same sheet of icky sweaty plastic drives me mad - I couldn't go all day in the same towel. 

We planning on starting a family soon and already I have started to build up a stock of a few cloth nappies too.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> ...OH would have a fit! Even talking about contraception is too 'icky' :nonod:


:skep: He needs to grow-up, then - IMO, of course. BABIES that aren't intended or wanted
are 18-years & more of 'icky': money, worry, time commitments, care on demand, teaching 
at home, schooling beyond, illness & hurts, scares & joys, dirty diapers & more.

"Accidental" pregnancies these days are well-nigh criminal - making YOU the guardian of conception
as a couple is a denial of his own responsibility. Now it's Ur problem. Not fair, not kind, & *not* adult.

If it were me - thankfully it's not!  --- i'd cut off my consort's access to connubial joys.
At least, the ones that might lead to an unplanned infant - til he showed signs of genuine adulthood.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

fierceabby said:


> I actually feel fresher and cleaner with a Moon-Cup.


BTW, it's contact with air that creates odors - oxidation. Pads get funky due to air, microbes, & body-heat - 
the fresh flow isn't "stinky". Bacteria reproduce in it, oxygen bonds to it, heat incubates it... odor grows.

Limiting any of the three [air exposure, bacteria, & time] reduces or even eliminates bad smells.
Internal capture? Soap-free but twice-daily washing? Pad-changes every 2 to 4 hours? All help.

Plain live-culture *organic* yogurt as a supplement, using a spermicidal-foam applicator,
is a great way to cultivate healthy "good" bacteria popns & knock down the bad ones - they compete.
Insert, lie down, put yer feet up - on a wall, if possible - & relax for half an hour. A pad will catch the yogurt,
the nice bacteria stay behind & colonize. :yesnod: A safe KNOCK-DOWN for nasty yeast, too. :thumbup1:


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Well I *hate* pads, Tampax are the only way :thumbup1:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

WelshOneEmma said:


> ...I also have very heavy periods...


ask yer doc to check Ur vitamin-A levels. Vit-A is body-fat storable, & it's an anticoagulant.

Decades ago, *Tampax* tampons were taken to court - they'd been putting Vit-A in them,
which was absorbed thru the mucosal skin & body-fat stored, causing heavier & heavier flows - 
& more & more buying, & more using, & yet-heavier flows, & more profits. :mad5: :incazzato:

Nowadays, we have many items, especially cosmetics, with Vit-A added. U might be a bit high,
& the menstrual-lining gets excessively thick.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> ... mine are... really heavy & painful & go on for almost a week, sometimes more,
> are *often every 3 weeks* instead of 4...


check Ur night-time exposure to artificial light. Lunar cycles & moon-phases are significant - 
before artificial light, the moon-phase would regulate cycles. Ur own flow should occur around
the same moon-phase each month, even now - which means it's not a "date", it's a cycle.
It moves across the dates over the year, but barring upsets [change of location across time-zones,
change of bedtime schedules if U change job-shifts, *pregnancy* or miscarriage, etc] it should be
pretty stable.

Close the blinds & drapes in the bedroom, keep a RED bulb in any night-lights not a white one,
go to bed if at all possible by 11-PM, & awaken if possible without an alarm.
Allow 7 to 8 full hours for sleep, so if U must rise by 6 to get to work, go to bed by 9:30 or 10 -
if U have to be up early, start the night-time routine early, so U settle sooner [brush teeth, etc].

AVOID TVs & PCs & other bright-light, busy-screen devices for at least an hour before bed.
Listen to something, or read a book - a real one, not a light-emitting one. Reading by red light
is less-arousing to the brain than white light.

Start tracking Ur flows on a lunar calendar - it really helps make more sense of it.

"Sleep hygiene" & managing light-exposure really do help regulate the timing. :yesnod:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> ask the doc to check Ur hematocrit - particularly if U're menopausal or post-menopause,
> i wouldn't assume. Women in their fertile years are at more risk, as they're laying up a uterine lining
> in preparation for a potential pregnancy every month.
> 
> ...


Makes a lot of sense - thank you. And as it happens I do often stir raisins into my porridge, just for variety. I'll eat them separately from now on. I eat a lot of iron-rich cruciferous vegetables, though, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> Perhaps if I lived by myself.... As it is, OH would have a fit! Even talking about contraception is too 'icky' :nonod:


Blokes are wusses!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> AVOID TVs & PCs & other bright-light, busy-screen devices for at least an hour before bed.
> Listen to something, or read a book - a real one, not a light-emitting one. *Reading by red light
> is less-arousing to the brain than white light.*
> 
> ...


Is it possible to read comfortably by red light? Are there special 'red-light' reading bulbs? I would be interested in trying this, as I often read before going to sleep, and just as often end up headachy - would red light reduce this at all?


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

leashedForLife said:


> :skep: He needs to grow-up, then - IMO, of course. BABIES that aren't intended or wanted
> are 18-years & more of 'icky': money, worry, time commitments, care on demand, teaching
> at home, schooling beyond, illness & hurts, scares & joys, dirty diapers & more.
> 
> ...


I didn't explain very well - it's the discussion of the very intimate details of why I prefer one over the other he's not keen on  so he gets to keep his knackers!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I've recently got... some B12 tablets, as apparently vegans can be deficient in that as well.


Are U strict? Eggs are a good source; if U need vegan sources, nutritional yeast & tempeh are 2.

*B-12 alone* won't work - they call it *B-complex* because that's how it's absorbed.
The one that's lowest in the diet determines how much of any other U absorb.  Bummer, eh?

Take a vegan B-complex supplement to get it right - U can confirm with Ur doctor.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Megan345 said:


> ...it's [discussing] the very intimate details of why I prefer one over the other he's not keen on
> so he gets to keep his knackers!


i referred only to a temporary denial of potentially-fertile services - 
which leaves a lot of scope, for any moderately-creative couple. :yesnod: Nothing permanent!


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> ask yer doc to check Ur vitamin-A levels. Vit-A is body-fat storable, & it's an anticoagulant.
> 
> Decades ago, *Tampax* tampons were taken to court - they'd been putting Vit-A in them,
> which was absorbed thru the mucosal skin & body-fat stored, causing heavier & heavier flows -
> ...


I'll be honest, Dr's have never been that worried when I've mentioned it. Used to get really bad pains too (i could feel my coil when I got bad cramps).

Its not as bad since I had the baby though. Will mention it to the Dr next time i have an appointment.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

no.......just.....no :thumbdown:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

my bio degradable pads are called ;

Natracare; non-chlorine bleached, perfume free, plastic free, biodegradable, extra soft cover, natural materials

and they are fab .

plastic backing makes you sweat causing discomfort and bacteria/smells.

i want a moon-cup and sponges for xmas i have and will continue to use re-useable towels too when i need to.

visit www.whynaturalpads.com<


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> My mother grew up on a farm in Zambia. They used old rags tied up with a sort of belt. They had to wash these. I really can't see a product like this taking off. Disposable sanitary towels and tampax have made our lives easier (although I can understand the environmental concerns involved)


I agree! The idea that we can just stick something on our underwear and get on with our day (in theory anyway if cramps and wanting to chainsaw someone limb by limb doesn't get in the way) is brilliant. And then just peal it off, wrap it, bin it and stick on another one! It means we dont have to think about what is actually going on with our bits during that time of the month. We dont have to deal with the ickyness. Disposable even though its bad for the environment and no matter how much the 'money saver' in me is screaming "buy them, buy them, buy them" is just the best way. For me at least. But if any women out there can do it, good for you! It's great and you're a better woman than me ha ha.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

spid said:


> I am slightly saddened by the throw it away camp.  Surely our earth deserves more consideration that that!


well in my defense i dont actually have a washing machine so I couldn't wash them anyway. Well that's a lie, I have three washing machines in my kitchen but after buying all three brand new and them all breaking down we discovered that there is a problem with our internal plumbing. we live in a rented place and the landlord wont do anything about it but we're hopefully buying a house next year lol. So not having a washing machine means that we go to the laundrette or we get my mum or gran to do our washing for us and that would be way too disgusting!!


----------



## Julesky (Feb 10, 2012)

Only read about half so apologies if said before but WHY are tampons and towels not free on nhs????


Such a man's world....


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Is it possible to read comfortably by red light?
> Are there special 'red-light' reading bulbs?
> I'd be interested... I often read before going to sleep, and just as often end up headachy -
> would red light reduce this at all?


yes, red light is fine for reading - as a kid, i read many period novels from the 1890s thru 1930s,
& noticed that *red light* was used in hospitals for night-time illumination,
as it allowed the nurse to see without disturbing the patients' sleep, *and* they also didn't light
the WARD - only the nurses' station, the rest was dark.

Red light also preserves Ur dim-light-vision, so that if U have to get up in the dark, U aren't blinded - 
submarine crews use red-light, too. Throwing on bright white lights to go to the bathroom overnight
messes up Ur night-time clock & sleep-cycle in all genders & ages of humans, & in women, 
it throws off the moon clock / ovary rhythms.

If U get up & turn on bright lights, it's hard to drop back to sleep - as a PCA on call at night,
i need to get back to sleep ASAP after tending to a client's needs. Red light helps me do that. :yesnod:

Also, red light won't wake the rest of the household - that's a bonus. :thumbup1:

ANY red bulb will do - low-wattage LEDs are the most efficient, tho, or low-energy Xmas bulbs.
One 10-ft strand of red LEDs on the headboard of the bed would work.  Buy a string on sale,
after Xmas!

i have 2 Hug*L*ights that i bought at a wholesale-club, they're great - they take batteries [2 per HugLight,
i think AAs]. The housing wraps around Ur neck, or stands on a table or bed in an S, or i hold it in one hand 
with the ends crossed & only 1 red bulb lit, & point it at the book.

https://www.huglight.com/


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Could you imagine pinning them out to dry on the washing line in full view of the neighbours.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Firedog said:


> *Could you imagine pinning them out to dry on the washing line in full view of the neighbours.*


Omigawd! I am too old to need them, but I am going to buy some just so I can gross out the neighbours. 

Thank you FD! This has made my week. :thumb up:

(*skips away humming happily to self*)


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> I agree! The idea that we can just stick something on our underwear and get on with our day (in theory anyway if cramps and wanting to chainsaw someone limb by limb doesn't get in the way) is brilliant. And then just peal it off, wrap it, bin it and stick on another one! It means we dont have to think about what is actually going on with our bits during that time of the month. We dont have to deal with the ickyness. Disposable even though its bad for the environment and no matter how much the 'money saver' in me is screaming "buy them, buy them, buy them" is just the best way. For me at least. But if any women out there can do it, good for you! It's great and you're a better woman than me ha ha.


I think I'd rather deal with the ickyness than deal with being sore, itchy and horribly uncomfortable lol. The disposable ones are awful, I'm hoping the cloth ones suit me better. I'm not sure I'd even have considered it if it wasn't for the discomfort the pads themselves cause me though to be honest.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I would be terrified of getting them mixed up with my table linen :yikes::yikes::scared::scared:


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Omigawd! I am too old to need them, but I am going to buy some just so I can gross out the neighbours.
> 
> Thank you FD! This has made my week. :thumb up:
> 
> (*skips away humming happily to self*)


You are such a child.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^ too funneee that was to tincan ^^^
ive got a mug , not a moon mug btw, 

but a mug i use for keeping the washing machine hose in place in the sink , and every now and again my bf makes someone a mug of tea in it , 

it's clean but i just wanna grab it off them as it makes me gagg but then i would have to explain myself:001_huh:,

i don't know why he keeps putting it back in the cupboard when i leave it on the floor tucked in by the side of washing machine

now i keep it in the washing machine


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Could you imagine pinning them out to dry on the washing line in full view of the neighbours.


Or worse still sending them for a service wash


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^ too funneee that was to tincan ^^^
> ive got a mug , not a moon mug btw,
> 
> but a mug i use for keeping the washing machine hose in place in the sink , and every now and again my bf makes someone a mug of tea in it ,
> ...


I been to a friends a few times and pulled a mug out of the cupboard and found a set of false teeth in it. Never fails to make me retch.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i ve being trying to find the poster who posted about having 3 washing machines and weird plumbing , my washing machine dosent work properly when connected under the sink so i do the over and into the sink with the outlet pipe , try it it may work for you too , remember to secure the hose and weight it down , with a mug with the best fit handle , works a treat


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

| really don't understand the whole 'ickyness' 'disgusting' thing 

I'm 29 and haven't been able to have a period since I was 22 but from the age of 16 they would pretty much give me a week off a year and were incredibly heavy :thumbdown:

At that time I think I would have done the whole 'ewww!' thing, but having lived the life I have since then there's pretty much nothing that could disgust me about the human body; though something so natural and normal would never have done so to that extent :001_unsure:

I can understand, for example, with SS, how it must be hellish to live with something like that and that you'd find them debilitating, exhausting and feel very ill, but that's not the same as finding the actual 'time' 'disgusting'.

It's really surprised me actually 

If I had them now I'd prefer to look at and try the alternatives to disposable products.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

^^^i second that flamingoes , i wish we could all go to bleeding tents together, not have to work ,cook, or pretend everything is ok , we could all moan groan and bleed into specially dug pitts and eat chocolate whilst bonding and syncronising our periods ,

mind you the world you fall apart with us all having our off days at the same time, you know it:thumbup1:


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> ^^^i second that flamingoes , i wish we could all go to bleeding tents together, not have to work ,cook, or pretend everything is ok , we could all moan groan and bleed into specially dug pitts and eat chocolate whilst bonding and syncronising our periods ,
> 
> mind you the world you fall apart with us all having our off days at the same time, you know it:thumbup1:


Or we'd all end up killing each other coz there's no blokes to take it out on


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

haha im "on the blob " right now that's what he calls it , if i was'nt in so mush pain and exhausted he'd get a slap , he 's defo not gettting any supper, im off to make a tee-pee


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

This thread makes me glad to not be a women.  I don't really understand the ickyness of it for some people, it's just another bodily function.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

DogLover1981 said:


> This thread makes me glad to not be a women.  I don't really understand the ickyness of it for some people, it's just another bodily function.


I'm quite impressed you made it to the end :thumbup1:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Firedog said:


> You are such a child.


Yep!

*fingers in ears*

Lalalalalala I can't hear you! Lalalalala


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

DogLover1981 said:


> This thread makes me glad to not be a women.  I don't really understand the ickyness of it for some people, it's just another bodily function.


To be fair, there are quite a few bodily functions that are icky . . . though personally I don't consider this amongst them.

Earwax, for instance . . .


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I cant understand women

If I bled for a week id die


:thumbup1:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

and another thing..

theres 52 weeks in a year

you book 14 nights in Spain a year in advance

how come, the 1st night in the hotel, the flags go up?

every flipping holiday...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

lostbear said:


> To be fair, there are quite a few bodily functions that are icky . . . though personally I don't consider this amongst them.
> 
> Earwax, for instance . . .


*belly button fluff

bogies

toe nail clippings

Backbox clinker (AKA Klingons)

ear and nose hairs*


----------



## the melster (Mar 20, 2010)

I didn't make it right through the thread but a proud Mooncup user here. Have been using it for a few years and cannot believe that I didn't find it sooner as it is the best thing since sliced bread to me. I have heavy periods and have never been able to use tampons and this is fantastic. I empty it when I wake up and when I go to bed. No toxic shock syndrone. No irritation from dyes and bleaches. It costs £18 and after each period I Milton it and it looks like it just came out of a new packet.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> I cant understand women
> 
> If I bled for a week id die
> 
> :thumbup1:


Maybe not if we bandaged you from head to toe in sanitary towels. Care to give it a go?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

yeay CB braved the thread and survived, i found his comments very funny too

where's jon ?and miss shelley ? i miss the banter and the threats of needing to put the colander on head


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

DogLover1981 said:


> This thread makes me glad to not be a women.  I don't really understand the ickyness of it for some people, it's just another bodily function.


Oh jaysus, another one I didn't know was a bloke!  



the melster said:


> I didn't make it right through the thread but a proud Mooncup user here. Have been using it for a few years and cannot believe that I didn't find it sooner as it is the best thing since sliced bread to me. I have heavy periods and have never been able to use tampons and this is fantastic. I empty it when I wake up and when I go to bed. No toxic shock syndrone. No irritation from dyes and bleaches. It costs £18 and after each period I Milton it and it looks like it just came out of a new packet.


I have persisted with this, made a hash of it, can't finagle it to the right position, is it right, god knows, can I feel it still, dunno, would it not just be easier to use tampons, OMG, how do I clean it at work, people will know, oops, mess again, what if it leaks halfway through period 4 (forgive the pun!), OMG, I just can't cope, I'll only use it during days off, am I abnormal?!

Kills me.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

maybe you got the wrong size CT

i didnt know till now that DL was a man and i liked her/his post , that'll teach me not to speed read lol ,


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Strange that the first female Prime Minister did sod all for women 'aint it? STs were fully taxed throughout her reign.

*"The tax was introduced in 1973 when the UK joined the then Common Market. In the 1970s sanitary products were classified for tax purposes as luxury items - a categorisation which meant VAT was imposed at the rate of 17.5%. But once VAT has been imposed, EU law does not allow it to be reduced below the lowest rate of 5%."*

IMO They ought to be zero rated but I'm sure you lot don't mind paying tax on your *'luxury items'* thanks to the good old EEC even if it is now 5%


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I got the one you're s'posed to get if you haven't had kids, I guess it's not as big as the other one?!   God knows. I've heard rave reviews and I'm a firm believer on the environmental front, but I just CAN'T DO IT.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> Oh jaysus, another one I didn't know was a bloke!


I was a bloke the last time I last checked. If I need to come back to this thread for advice, I'll need to check again to verify.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I am a big e-bayer (buyer) ..... had my eye on a gorg pair of sofas in London .... Thought will look at their other items for sale seeing as these sofa's where pretty darn posh  Well yeah , you guessed it there was a second hand used mooncup for sale :yikes: and folks were bidding on it .... and what else was on offer , a sado-table ..... used but in good condition .... each to their own I say ....... but I went right off the sofa's


----------



## Royoyo (Feb 21, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> I have persisted with this, made a hash of it, can't finagle it to the right position, is it right, god knows, can I feel it still, dunno, would it not just be easier to use tampons, OMG, how do I clean it at work, people will know, oops, mess again, what if it leaks halfway through period 4 (forgive the pun!), OMG, I just can't cope, I'll only use it during days off, am I abnormal?!
> 
> Kills me.


It does take a little while to get used to it but once you have the hang of it and how to place it in, it's the best thing ever! The first couple of times I used it I used a pad aswell just for 2 days to make sure if it did leak then I would be protected but it never did.

Depending on how heavy your periods are you shouldn't have to empty it during the day, like the other woman who posted, I empty and clean mine twice a day. You can also get special wipes for it if you want.

I've been using mine for a year and it's never failed me, I just pop it in and forget about it, I also don't get as much pain either using the mooncup, but then everyone's different. There's some really good Youtube videos I watched about it before I got it, you should have a look!


----------



## katGirlDo (Nov 8, 2013)

With the moon cup I am mostly paranoid I am going to take it out and spill it everywhere! 
They also look bigger, to me, than tampons so I cant see how they can be more comfy?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Haven't read back but I am on a rant tonight anyway so might as well join in.

Mine have been AWFUL all my life, I was put on hormones at 15 because they were so bad (which made me loopy) - then the pill for ages which didn't totally stop the pain, then came off when the bad press about being on the pill long term came out.

I have lost jobs over my period pain in the past - and one boss said to his secretary that "the best thing that girl could to would be to have a hysterectomy"  She was so shocked she told me.

They only became regular (as in, predictable to the day) about 10 years ago when I was put on a certain anti-depressant, which I am still on. But I am now on the cusp of the Change and they are heavier, MORE painful and go on for longer - I now have pain for 5-6 days instead of 2-3.

I can't begin to say how badly they have affected my life over the years, and all the time I've lost, all the painkillers I've necked, the hours lying in bed with a hot water bottle trying to relax or sleep until the pain stops.

Doesn't help that every so often, you meet a woman who says "Oh come on, it's PERIOD PAIN!!!!! How bad can it be???? Just get ON WITH IT!" :frown2:
and of course these are the ones who have never had a painful period in their lives and have NO empathy - in fact the last one who said that to me had a relatively pain-free childbirth - Can I kill her please?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

me too , i have been told by certain doctors to lie about my health and attendance record just to get the job


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

katGirlDo said:


> With the moon cup I am mostly paranoid I am going to take it out and spill it everywhere!
> They also look bigger, to me, than tampons so I cant see how they can be more comfy?


they are more comfy because they dont expand after they go in or dehydrate your insides or cause toxic shock syndrome which you can die from if not treated quickly enough.

i haven't tried them yet but i am willing to i have biodegradable liners and pads if there were to be any overspill


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

MerlinsMum said:


> Haven't read back but I am on a rant tonight anyway so might as well join in.
> 
> Mine have been AWFUL all my life, I was put on hormones at 15 because they were so bad (which made me loopy) - then the pill for ages which didn't totally stop the pain, then came off when the bad press about being on the pill long term came out.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, this is how people that _havent _suffered, see it 

I was 14 when my cousin was born. When she was 16 she in Great Ormaond Street fighting cancer. Because for over a year she was told 'pain is normal, its not that bad, dont be so silly' etc etc....

She actually had non-hodgkins lymphoma - and she was lucky enough to see a locum at her GP surgery, as my aunt had been taking her back for over a year.

The locum said it wasnt right and sent her off for a scan. The cancer was so far advanced it was entwined around mostly everything it could be.

My cousin has had a colostomy bag since she was 16 years old. She had chemo and lost ALL her hair.

My cousin was told to stop being so silly, and it was natural to feel 'a bit of pain'.

Its_ not_ natural to be in a *lot* of pain. My cousin had cancer (now aged 23 and 5 years in remission, but still with her colostomy bag) - I had endometriosis - discovered 20 years later.

I was booked in for a 20 min day surgery op. When they cut me open, they sent everyone else home. It was so bad I was under for 5 hours, had a week in hospital, and a further 6 weeks off work.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

MCWillow said:


> Its_ not_ natural to be in a *lot* of pain.


It's not, is it?

I stumbled into a rabbit hole on a dog walk and had terrible pain in my foot for about 8 weeks, but I DID grin and bear that. I should probably have gone for an X-ray but that wasn't possible for a few reasons at the time.

I had my hand bitten to pieces by a cat, was put on killer ABs and had to go to have the dressings changed every few days - they all said Ouch, that must be really painful! and I wanted to say: No, not really, swap you for my periods.

Serious toothache is about the only thing I can compare it with - except that a tooth abscess can be sorted with painkillers or extraction, and it doesn't return every month.


----------



## DogLover1981 (Mar 28, 2009)

It isn't natural to be in lots of pain. Pain issues aren't treated very seriously at times and a lot more money should be put into research for treating it, IMO. Being in constant pain can cause physical and mental health problems. Pain meds are given to animals partly for that reason.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I get awful pain during mine, gives me cold sweats sometimes. My pain usually spreads to my back and top of my legs too, does anyone else experience that?


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I didn't realise so many people suffered I have always been lucky in that lasted 1-2 days can't remember feeling that bad or emotional.. What I did get however was migraines at that time and if not full blown migraines then bad headaches that lasted for. Couple of days so upon doctors advice swapped pill for one that you take all the time and don't have periods.. It's so nice forgotten what they were like

Even though mine weren't bad I got back ache for a bit then it was coming on


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I never suffered much from my periods, but everybody else did! I was an absolute WITCH!

The best thing that happened for my husband and kids was my menopause!


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

It's terrible how 'period pains' are just dismissed - and sometimes even mocked - by people who have never really suffered with them. You all have my sympathies (although fat lot of good that does you). 

There's a concerted move towards getting mental health issues recognised and accepted as genuine problems people can't just shrug off. Hopefully, eventually, menstrual issues will be given the same serious treatment.


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I can't believe there's still not a pill that can be taken that just stops all the nonsense without horrible potential side effects. None of the over the counter remedies work. I think if a woman does want a hysterectomy, it should be standard practice. The pain can be ridiculous. I was writhing around in agony up til last year when fortunately, I encountered a sympathetic doctor who gave me decent POM that works, as long as I take it right before the pain starts.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had trouble since mine started too. Used to faint, cold sweats, rigors, pain going down the tops of your legs, vomiting blah blah blah..... Absolutely horrible. Certainly at one point before I got it under control, it controlled my life completely.

So what works for me..... firstly the pill. Been on lots, hard to find the right one. There's a thread in health section about contraceptive pills that I've recorded the saga. The one I am on now is Brevinor and it's been really good. The best pain drugs are the ones that inhibit prostaglandins- NSAID's, otc- ibruprofen, prescription- mefenamic acid. Downside is that they are tough on the stomach. My 'miracle' treatment = fish oils. >>> these ones >> Eskimo 3 - Pure, Stable Omega 3 Fish Oil with Vitamin E

I take three a day in the week leading up to my period and for the days that I have it and it has been incredible. I literally have gone from total mess to functioning normal person. They are natural prostaglandin inhibitors and also thin the blood (so make it easier to pass). If you have primary dysmenorrhea I'd definitely recommend giving them a go. I researched the fish oil market, ratio of EPA, DHA etc... before buying and chose these as the best I could afford, I'm not sure how other brands would work but if they had a similar content I'm sure it would be fine- there's huge variation in purity, quality of what is available.

Women who have easy periods don't know how lucky they are- it really is a curse for some of us.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Mulish said:


> Maybe not if we bandaged you from head to toe in sanitary towels. Care to give it a go?


what do you charge?


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Certain African tribes make women live away from the main village when its that time

for the mens safety more than anything


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

I get horrendous pain every month with a very heavy flow, been to the doctors several times and both male and female doctors have just sad take some painkillers.... Now I have to take more than recommended just to take the edge off- That is NOT normal!! My school attendance was awful, as every month I would have to stay at home for 2-3 days due to the pain, often throwing up and occasionally passing out. I have had UTI's less painful!! I also suffer with thalassemia which doesn't help.

Implant made me bleed constantly for over 8 months, I got so fed up I had it removed. The pain isn't quite as bad in the hand full of periods I have had since the removal, but does seem to be returning to what it once was and I am worried that this will now affect my work attendance  I still can't wear tampons as flow is still far too heavy and they irritate me, so have to wear pads and change every hour sometimes. I often am away a lot and rushing about, so for me re-usuable sanitary wear would be an inconvenience.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

SpotOn said:


> I get horrendous pain every month with a very heavy flow, been to the doctors several times and both male and female doctors have just sad take some painkillers.... Now I have to take more than recommended just to take the edge off- That is NOT normal!! My school attendance was awful, as every month I would have to stay at home for 2-3 days due to the pain, often throwing up and occasionally passing out. I have had UTI's less painful!! I also suffer with thalassemia which doesn't help.
> 
> Implant made me bleed constantly for over 8 months, I got so fed up I had it removed. The pain isn't quite as bad in the hand full of periods I have had since the removal, but does seem to be returning to what it once was and I am worried that this will now affect my work attendance  I still can't wear tampons as flow is still far too heavy and they irritate me, so have to wear pads and change every hour sometimes. I often am away a lot and rushing about, so for me re-usuable sanitary wear would be an inconvenience.


I'm the same lovely and have been since starting (age 11). I literally have to take 800mg brufen and 1g paracetamol every 4 hours for the first two days otherwise I can't move, and even then I am stuck on the couch. I'm on the pill now, week off is still a bit of a b!tch but otherwise ok and not as bad as natural period. Apparrantly hormones settle after first baby (so far I've found this to be bullsh!t) :lol:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

didn't want to like your posts but as a fellow sufferer of periods from hell i do sympathaise

i think some romany gypsy communities forbid women in the kitchen at that time of the month , bring it onnnnnnnnn, suits me fine, i get faint , clumsey, overheat and overeat which makes the pain much


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Goldstar said:


> I get awful pain during mine, gives me cold sweats sometimes. My pain usually spreads to my back and top of my legs too, does anyone else experience that?


yes mine goes into back and through my thighs and down into to my knees, not fun, ask your doc for a scan , and ask for it to be done just before or midway through cycle as once you have already bled it can be hard to see endrometrial adhesions and scarring on an ultrasound, good luck x


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> yes mine goes into back and through my thighs and down into to my knees, not fun, ask your doc for a scan , and ask for it to be done just before or midway through cycle as once you have already bled it can be hard to see endrometrial adhesions and scarring on an ultrasound, good luck x


Thanks for the advice


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Mulish said:


> It's terrible how 'period pains' are just dismissed - and sometimes even mocked - by people who have never really suffered with them. You all have my sympathies (although fat lot of good that does you).
> 
> There's a concerted move towards getting mental health issues recognised and accepted as genuine problems people can't just shrug off. Hopefully, eventually, menstrual issues will be given the same serious treatment.


they used to be in the dark/middle ages they used to lock women up for being menstrual,

they said they were mad for things like speaking back to hubbie or other men 

rocking back and forth due to pain - i do this on the bus and i do get some strange looks,lol ,

the word - hysterectomy comes from latin - hysteria:001_huh::thumbup1:

thanks mulish for your post , very good point .we have come a long way but more understanding and care is needed.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

cinnamontoast said:


> I can't believe there's still not a pill that can be taken that just stops all the nonsense without horrible potential side effects. None of the over the counter remedies work. I think if a woman does want a hysterectomy, it should be standard practice. The pain can be ridiculous. I was writhing around in agony up til last year when fortunately, I encountered a sympathetic doctor who gave me decent POM that works, as long as I take it right before the pain starts.


sorry CT , what's POM ?, im getting ready to kick myself


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> the word - hysterectomy comes from latin - hysteria


Or.............



> The word is derived from hyster, the Greek word for uterus. The word removal is ectomy. Hysterectomy refers to removal of the uterus only. The Latin word for removal of an ovary is oophorectomy. The word for removal of the fallopian tubes is salpingectomy. Bilateral means on both sides. The term bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy means the surgical removal of both tubes and ovaries. The decision about removal of the ovaries should be separate from that of removal of the uterus.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I can only imagine (and fear) a period that coincides with a full moon and All Souls eve...

Now that could spell the end of mankind, sort of like a "Carrie goes over the top"


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Colliebarmy said:


> *I can only imagine (and fear) a period that coincides with a full moon *and All Souls eve...
> 
> Now that could spell the end of mankind, sort of like a "Carrie goes over the top"


Many women who follow a pagan path find that their periods become in sync with the full moon..


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

I've been trying for days without success to find a beautiful poem that I came across a few years ago which really spoke to me about the sacredness of embracing menstruation...

I've finally found it:

*Poem in praise of menstruation*

if there is a river 
more beautiful than this 
bright as the blood 
red edge of the moon if 
there is a river 
more faithful than this 
returning each month 
to the same delta if there

is a river 
braver than this 
coming and coming in a surge 
of passion, of pain if there is

a river 
more ancient than this 
daughter of eve 
mother of cain and of abel if there is in

the universe such a river if 
there is some where water 
more powerful than this wild 
water

pray that it flows also 
through animals 
beautiful and faithful and ancient 
and female and brave

Lucille Clifton


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

cinnamontoast said:


> I can't believe there's still not a pill that can be taken that just stops all the nonsense without horrible
> potential side effects.


Menstrual extraction was popular in the USA for a while, in the mid to late '70s; it can be done at home, 
but U can't do it for Urself, so women who wanted extraction went to a co-op, or a women-operated clinic.
It takes a minimum of 3 ppl - the woman who wants the extraction, one to insert & hold the cannula,
& one who watches the gear for proper operation.

A woman invented the design for the safe one-way extractor, BTW. :thumbup1:

Women's Health In Women's Hands: Menstrual Extraction

Menstrual Extraction

It's the equivalent of having one's entire period compressed to 30-mins or an hour or so.
For some women, it's pain-free, others find it mildly uncomfortable, & some get big cramps - 
but of course, they don't last a day or two or longer, they last only as long as the procedure.

So if U are a major sufferer during "normal" periods, extraction might be a dam*ed good thing. :yesnod:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

IrishEyes said:


> Many women who follow a pagan path find that their periods become in sync with the full moon...


My earliest moon-sign was the full moon, when i lived on our farm in the country, with minimal artificial light; 
in my 30's, after a couple of miscarriages, my cycle was bumped to the hunter's moon, the horned crescent - 
for a long time, i celebrated every one with raspberry "champagne" from Freixenet. :yesnod:

Also, it's the least-fertile time of the month, & the lowest risk for unprotected sex - *altho* there's still
the separate & definite possibility of STDs, so i do NOT suggest unprotected sex with men whose status
is unknown, or who aren't committed to the woman! Men who don't know their STD-status are as high
a risk as men who are tested positive, IMO - best practice is simply to assume everyone's a carrier.

[And by everyone, i mean *everyone -*male or female, any age, any orientation - 
oral herpes is just as nasty & chronic as any other kind, U know.]


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

leashedForLife said:


> Menstrual extraction was popular in the USA for a while, in the mid to late '70s; it can be done at home,
> but U can't do it for Urself, so women who wanted extraction went to a co-op, or a women-operated clinic.
> It takes a minimum of 3 ppl - the woman who wants the extraction, one to insert & hold the cannula,
> & one who watches the gear for proper operation.
> ...


sounds very holistic but even though i suffer immensely with pain not sure this is for me, very interesting link though , thankyou

i do my own massage and find this helps in getting things moving if i need,

or using relaxation techniques if i need to slow things down, also hot and cold sitz baths i find helpful too.


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

I suffered really painful and heavy periods for years until the doctor finally took pity on me and I had a hysterectomy.
I had people say to me 'doesn't it make you feel less feminine', 'did you mourn because your essential femaleness had been taken away' and other such waffle. NO!! I just felt a great sense of relief that the pain and inconvenience was at an end  Best thing I even had done


----------



## GlitterPup (Nov 17, 2013)

Erhmm.. No


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

IrishEyes said:


> Many women who follow a pagan path find that their periods become in sync with the full moon..


My period used to occur at the new moon phase, now they occur at full moon. My best friend has hers during the waning phase (she calls herself the old crone :lol: and is pagan) There is some beautiful mystery to it that I think women can take comfort in and be proud of too.


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

I had a mate who used to like a drink, but it often got him into trouble, however one morning his post-party morning recovery (AKA fuzzy haze) in bed was shattered when his wife took an umbrella and started battering him with with it over and over again


the lad was a bit of a ladies man, and this was when white strides were in fashion, so when a young (or not so young) lady (or not so lady) offered her "facilities" up an alleyway by a nightclub he accepted, his drunken state didnt alert him to the fact it was "her start time", his trousers in the wash revealed the truth, the groin area being the same shade a MUFC home kit shirt...


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

BTW, Im very pleased to see all the Pagan/Wiccan followers coming out here...

lol

merry meet, blessed be, peace and light


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Colliebarmy said:


> ...I'm very pleased to see all the Pagan/Wiccan followers coming out here...


_"And it harm none, 'Do what thou wilt', shall be the whole of the law."_

Please bear in mind that any good we do returns thricefold - but so does any evil.
Make Ur intentions goodly, & never act in malice; the price is too high.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Another thread turned into gobbledegook...*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *Another thread turned into gobbledegook...*


Not if you consider the biggest external natural factor in out lives is the pull of the moon and its phases (why do you think Lunacy is so called?) if it can make high tides in our oceans, what can it do to our bodies?...



> mid 16th century (originally referring to insanity of an intermittent kind attributed to changes of the moon): from lunatic + -acy


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Thanks for the free lesson...*


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

poohdog said:


> *Thanks for the free lesson...*


No worries, glad i could enlighten you


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

leashedForLife said:


> Menstrual extraction was popular in the USA for a while, in the mid to late '70s; it can be done at home,
> but U can't do it for Urself, so women who wanted extraction went to a co-op, or a women-operated clinic.
> It takes a minimum of 3 ppl - the woman who wants the extraction, one to insert & hold the cannula,
> & one who watches the gear for proper operation.
> ...


:yikes: as much as.i hate it. No friggin way. One of the descriptions sound like a free for all to watch.
Mine have got worse and longer as ive got older, and the clumsiness is still there.

Must take myself off to Boots for this mooncup. Should work out cheaper at least


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

welshjet said:


> :yikes: as much as.i hate it.* No friggin way. *One of the descriptions sound like a free for all to watch.
> Mine have got worse and longer as ive got older, and the clumsiness is still there.
> 
> Must take myself off to Boots for this mooncup. Should work out cheaper at least


You took the words right out of my screaming brain!


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Colliebarmy said:


> what do you charge?


If you going to enjoy it, the offer is withdrawn


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

lostbear said:


> If you going to enjoy it, the offer is withdrawn


sadist..........


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> well in my defense i dont actually have a washing machine so I couldn't wash them anyway. Well that's a lie, I have three washing machines in my kitchen but after buying all three brand new and them all breaking down we discovered that there is a problem with our internal plumbing. we live in a rented place and the landlord wont do anything about it but we're hopefully buying a house next year lol. So not having a washing machine means that we go to the laundrette or we get my mum or gran to do our washing for us and that would be way too disgusting!!


Tut tut. You should do it like our grannies did......you environmentally unconscious woman, you!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Mese said:


> As someone else said thank gawd for the menopause ... no more periods and their associated pains , and as an added bonus I get savings on my heating bills too


Amen to that!


----------



## 642 (Oct 22, 2013)

It's bad enough getting the blood out of sheets and knickers when you get a "surprise, you missed me?!" period so I'm alright thanks 
I suppose its a bit like reusable nappies for babies though so maybe there is a market for them just not in my house


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

koekemakranka said:


> Amen to that!


*Shouldn't that be 'Awomen?' *


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> ...
> the word - *hysterectomy* comes from Latin - hysteria. :001_huh: :thumbup1:
> 
> ...


Sorta kinda - *Hysteria* was believed to come from a "wandering womb". 
Both hysteria & hysterectomy have the same root, *hysteros -* womb.

Since i've seen more hysterical *men* over my lifetime than women,
i think it's testosterone imbalance.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.   :lol: Yes, fellas - when our testosterone-levels are out of balance, women can become
nearly as hysterical as men in hysteria. :001_tt2:


----------



## SpotOn (May 7, 2013)

koekemakranka said:


> Tut tut. You should do it like our grannies did......you environmentally unconscious woman, you!


my OH just piped up saying "Those women best be careful sharks are attracted to the smell of blood"


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I've used them and actually really liked them.The only reason I don't use them at the moment is that I have way too much washing as it is.I found they were better at not leaking than disps and also I had less stomach cramps for some reason.I didn't find they smelled bad either.I just rinsed and put in a nappy bucket and then washed when I had enough-generally with towels as I felt better putting them on at least 60 degrees.I've kept them all and will use them again when a few more kids have left home and I have less than 3 loads a day LOL
Never tried a mooncup but then I can't use tampons as I can't get them in the right position without them hitting my cervix and hurting.


----------

